# Show me your single garage!



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

So after years and years having a house without even an outdoor tap I am looking to move house, hopefully to one with a nice single garage.
I'm interested to see if any detailers have done anything special with theirs as I'm already thinking what I could do to make a detailers delight!
So, show me what's you've done! 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

You should check out the Garage/Products Collections section. You’ll find loads of what you’re looking for there.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

We've recently (a couple of years ago) moved into a house with a double garage. Currently we have rabbits living in it, so I can't get the cars in there, but I've still made a few light upgrades to help my detailing. Probably my best investment was having a hot and cold tap installed. We're lucky that the garage is attached to the side of the house, so it was a simple case of taking the feeds from under the utility room sink. Makes life much easier not having to take two huge buckets into the kitchen to fill them up, and means I can run a short bit of hose pipe to my pressure washer, rather than having to uncoil the 30 meter hose I was using before to go around to the tap at the back of the house.

I also have a large lockable metal cabinet from Sealey that I can store a bunch of my detailing gear in. That was another handy upgrade, even though it's rammed with stuff now, so needs a sort out.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a garage in there somewhere :lol:


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I so long for a double.My garage is largish for a single by todays stds but it still cost me £££ to get the entrance widened to get the bluddy vehicle in in the first place



Do you intend on garaging your car?If so the only luxuries you will have is a few spanners on the wall and a lawnmower hanging precariously above it in the corner:thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

White wash, floor paint and some led panel lighting

You won't be able to swing many cats around but making it look presentable will be easier than making it practical


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Jon_H said:


> I so long for a double.My garage is largish for a single by todays stds but it still cost me £££ to get the entrance widened to get the bluddy vehicle in in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> Do you intend on garaging your car?If so the only luxuries you will have is a few spanners on the wall and a lawnmower hanging precariously above it in the corner:thumb:


Feck that GTR is tight in there :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

John


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I am quite lucky with mine, it was built with the intention of turning it into another room, so it is built as a room and has heating. The electric roller door makes a hell of a difference as it is also insulated.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mt detached single, plastic floor tiles, moisture resistant floorboards on walls painted white/ grey, kingspan on roof for insulation and 5 strip lights with led tubes fitted for extra light. Stanley units fitted at back with wooden tops covered in rubber chequer plate matting.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Jon_H said:


> I so long for a double.My garage is largish for a single by todays stds but it still cost me £££ to get the entrance widened to get the bluddy vehicle in in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> Do you intend on garaging your car?If so the only luxuries you will have is a few spanners on the wall and a lawnmower hanging precariously above it in the corner:thumb:


I doubt I'll bother putting the car in there. Just want a to make a nice, clean detailing orientated space.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

robby71 said:


> Mt detached single, plastic floor tiles, moisture resistant floorboards on walls painted white/ grey, kingspan on roof for insulation and 5 strip lights with led tubes fitted for extra light. Stanley units fitted at back with wooden tops covered in rubber chequer plate matting.


Now that's what I'm talking about!

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

It's not really a garage if you're not putting a vehicle in it.
Removes a lot of the restrictions though, such as having to leave room, not hanging things from the roof in case they drop on the paint and having to have a big door that means passers by can see what's in there.
I've found that getting power to it is a huge help, as is painting the walls and floor and making sure it's watertight if you can. Insulating the roof is essential as condensation forms summer and winter and the drips cause havoc with anything you leave out such as ceramic coating on your wheels.
Shelving or cupboards will be needed, and I use plastic boxes to store my microfibers so they don't get contaminated.
Have a search through some of the other threads on this as there are some great ideas and tips, but be careful as you could become envious of some set ups as I have done. If you do, don't despair. Just think back to the days when you had to find the bucket out from under the stairs only to find your other half was using it for wallpaper paste and hadn't cleaned it after. How far we've come.
Good luck with it.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> It's not really a garage if you're not putting a vehicle in it.


I don't think having a car in it defines what you call it 

No pics of mine handy but all walls painetd white, mezzanine storage area built above the door end (my drive slopes down so I have a lot of headroom), rubber flooring from Big Dug, halfords roll cab, drawers and top box. It's simple, tidy, everything is off the floor and it works. I do have a car in it so its 100% a garage


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Work in progress! (Insert comment about new build garages being too small)
https://i.imgur.com/8vAJu1N.jpg


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Turkleton said:


> Work in progress! (Insert comment about new build garages being too small)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/8vAJu1N.jpg


Wow that's a decent garage. Even if it's for a Mini 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Turkleton said:


> Work in progress! (Insert comment about new build garages being too small)
> https://i.imgur.com/8vAJu1N.jpg


Decent size garage that for a new build. Mines pathetic, wouldnt fit half your mini in it


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Boothy said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Thanks :thumb:
Can get my car in (MK7 golf) and work around it, even had a previous Freelander 2 in although could only just get around it. Had car and bike in before the bike got sold so it's big enough but would prefer it wider.
I run a de-humidifier (can be seen on rhs in 1st pic) which keeps moisture at bay in winter and helps dry car overnight :thumb:

1 of the better ideas i had was to insulate the metal door - stops condensation in winter and cools it in summer


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Garage porn, all of it! Like some others here, I can only dream of the day I get to have a garage, despite already owning a house! We're planning a move to warmer climates soon though and that might be my big chance!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

robby71 said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> Can get my car in (MK7 golf) and work around it, even had a previous Freelander 2 in although could only just get around it. Had car and bike in before the bike got sold so it's big enough but would prefer it wider.
> I run a de-humidifier (can be seen on rhs in 1st pic) which keeps moisture at bay in winter and helps dry car overnight :thumb:
> 
> 1 of the better ideas i had was to insulate the metal door - stops condensation in winter and cools it in summer


What did you use / from where - to insulate the garage door ?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> What did you use / from where - to insulate the garage door ?


I bought a roll of foil backed insulation (got loads left), cut it to size in sections then stuck it onto the door using spray glue and taped the joins with insulation tape - been on a few years and no peeling edges :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

robby71 said:


> I bought a roll of foil backed insulation (got loads left), cut it to size in sections then stuck it onto the door using spray glue and taped the joins with insulation tape - been on a few years and no peeling edges :thumb:


Excellent, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

We live in a ground floor flat with adjoining garage, being at the bottom I've managed to pass power and water into the garage for work and cleaning things. I'ts very small but I've been creative with the space and made plenty of shelving above head height.

If we were planning on staying put for years then I'd be painting and sealing it, but we'll be here another year or two as we are planning to get our first house... I'm very pleased I can keep the car inside it though!


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

@virgiltracey That's more like mine. We recently did some building work which meant losing half the length of garage. It also meant a complete clear out so I now have a smaller but tidy and organised space which is what we all want! (the car didn't fit before)


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

washingitagain said:


> @virgiltracey That's more like mine. We recently did some building work which meant losing half the length of garage. It also meant a complete clear out so I now have a smaller but tidy and organised space which is what we all want! (the car didn't fit before)


We're in quite a small apartment so behind the car is our freezer, storage towers for my towels and smaller car parts and my workbench... the workbench also has a complete set of alloy wheels underneath it so it's fairly packed!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Turkleton said:


> Work in progress! (Insert comment about new build garages being too small)
> https://i.imgur.com/8vAJu1N.jpg


what size in metres is this?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

euge07 said:


> what size in metres is this?


Off the top of my head, 7m x 3.5m internal dimensions!


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

I park my car in the garage but sometimes need the space to do other jobs in there which require a reasonable size work area.
To help with this, I used an old worktop hinged onto the wall so it stores away.
When needed I put a foldable workbench under to support it, see attached pics


----------

